# Cherokee plow mounts



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

Does Fisher or Boss make a plow/mount for a 1990 cherokee????
or is meyer the only one still making them with their

MeyerTMP 6.5
Meyer tm 6.5 

Moldboard Part # - MB TMP 6.5 POLY
11275 
Lift Frame - LIFT FRM 2-MTR EZ CLASS (10')
18062 
Mounting Carton - MTG JEEP XJ 4W 82-96
15988 
Hyraulic Carton - HYD E58H PA 12V 1.5X10 PGRP
07550 
Light Carton - LIGHT SET NITE SABER 2


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

You could consider fabricating a plow mount, or adapting a standard Meyer or other plow frame to fit your vehicle. I've fabricated custom plow mounts in the past. They are fun, but also take a lot of work. However, the guy who made the plow mount for my cherokee took a different approach that I hadn't seen before. It was a much simpler fabrication method and really a stoke of genious in terms of simplicity as I looked it over. 

What he did was take a bunch of steel plates about 3/8" thick x 3" x 8" and welded them together in an overlapping fashion to make the main arms that join the lower frame (the angle Iron part with the U shaped items that the plow attaches to) to the upper part which was some channel iron attached to the sides of the frame (behind the bumper). Then he just re-pourposed the standard Meyer horseshoe shaped upper surround that Meyer has been making for years. That part could have come off any Meyer plow built in the 70's and 80's. But using the plates I thought was a genious idea. It allowed him to overlap the plates and clamp them together as needed and then he just welded them together. It must have saved him many, many hours of fabrication time. As for strength, the Jeep has been used for plowing snow for many years. It's plenty strong.

Just thought I'd pass the tip along. If you can't find the mount you are looking for, this might be a viable way to go. Good luck.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes fisher makes plow mounts for all trucks made i the last 40 years


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

No fisher stopped making that plow mount.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

I am on my way to making a "better" plow mount than I currently have due to wanting more ground clearance. I have a meyer and I used an old style YJ plow frame and custom made some mounting "tabs" to the frame up front and then it sections back under the axle and then ties into the lower control mount. The pump is located on the standard upper mount with the lights and that is has been mounted to two flat pieces of 1/2" stock and mounted where one would normally put a winch mount.

My new mount with be exactly the same for the top pump piece. The new lower will have two pieces of 1/2" thick sheet metal that will mount to the side of the frame and extend downward towards the ground. The sheet is 9" wide by 12"'s tall. There will be two of them extending downward from the frame on either side of the vehicle, on the outside of the frame. Mine would be a bit bigger due to the 4 inch lift I have in my jeep. I will then weld in a piece of 2x4 that is 3/16 between the two pieces. This is be the mounting point for my meyer bracket where the plow fingers slip into. I will bolt on this meyer mounting bracket so that I can remove it one day if this doesnt work out but i dont see how it wont. This will allow me a little better articulation under the axle due to not having anything under it plus a little less weight. This mount will be just as low but I have thoughts of using large "pins" from Tractor supply to mount and dismount the meyer mount to the frame. Ill be working on this today and hope to have it up and running within the next few days. Ill post pics.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

Yeah, that sounds like it'll be pretty rugged.


----------

